# Hindemith : Favorite Works/Recordings



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm looking to add a set or two to my paltry Hindemith collection, and I'd be interested to hear about your top picks. I'm only familiar with the kammermusik set on EMI, and the orchestral works on Decca.

I've been looking around, and I see there are many other sets available from CPO, Brilliant Classics, Chandos, etc... The 5 disc orchestral set on Brilliant seems like a great value, but I'm not familiar with the recordings. And how about the Hindemith conducts Hindemith on DG?

Any any recommendations for another good chamber music set would be appreciated, with the exception of string quartets.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The _Kammermusik_ concertante set is great indeed .

One Hindemith recording has impressed me the most, "Harmonie der Welt" with Mravinsky. Good sound too. 




I also have most of the old Eterna recordings with Suitner and Kegel in the Brilliant 5CD set http://www.brilliantclassics.com/release.aspx?id=FM00078567 and they have good sound and quite energetic playing too, especially the Suitner.

The CPO orchestral works set has the advantage of being complete, but I have only heard a few of the recordings http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/s/Hindemith+Complete+Orchestral+Works
It does includes lesser known, interesting works like the Piano Concerto, "The 4 Temperaments" for piano & orchestra, and the feverish "Der Dämon" also with piano, worth hearing. The old Candide recording of Der Dämon is somewhat better, IMO.

As regards Hindemith/Hindemith, the sound is not very good & they haven´t really impressed me a lot; often lively, but at times a bit sloppy, IMHO.

In the chamber music, the Sonata for Cello & Piano op.11,3 is a really catchy work, 



, but recordings vary a lot, and may not quite "capture" it. The MDG Ostertag recording is great http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hindemith-Sonatas-Vol-7-Paul/dp/B0000021F3.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Hindemith/Hindemith*



joen_cph said:


> As regards Hindemith/Hindemith, the sound is not very good & they haven´t really impressed me a lot; often lively, but at times a bit sloppy, IMHO.


I agree with your assement of the Hindemith/Hindemith. To me he is an average conductor.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Ludus Tonalis! I love this piece. I don't have a particular recommended recording... so far I haven't heard a bad one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

I have only one recording by Hindemith, it is by John Neschling and the Sao Paolo Symphony Orchestra on BIS. It contains the Mathis der Maler Symphony, Nobilissima visione, and Metamorphosen.

I enjoy it well enough - it doesn't really move me like other works, but I have no complaints of the recording itself.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Complete String Quartets/Danish Quartet (on CPO)
Kammermusik, Schwanendreher/Abbado
Organ Concerto, Organ Sonatas (Apex/Teldec)
Werke für Violoncello und Klavier, vol1 & vol2 (Wergo)

These are the ones in my collection at present. All are excellent. It was the 2 Wergo discs that really got me interested in him and caused me to buy the rest.

I used to have Mathis der Maler Symphony on LP back in the day, but it never really grabbed me back then.

I also used to have quite a bit more CDs on Wergo, but I rashly pawned them about 15 years ago: Das Nusch-Nuschi, Cardillac, Sancta Susanna, Chamber Works (with Minimax, Fliegenden Holländer, etc). The only two I pawned that I ought to have kept are the songs: Mörder, Hoffnung der Frauen/Der Dämon and Die Junge Magd/Des Todes Tod.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Kim Kashkashian's recording on ECM New Series of the viola sonatas (solo and with piano - Robert Levin).


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm not sure what recording to suggest, but I remember quite enjoying Hindemith's Cello Concerto when I saw Yo Yo Ma perform it live.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

His requiem: _When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd_ which sets a Walt Whitman poem to music is very beautiful.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

His Symphony in B flat for band is a cool piece, done by Eastman Wind Ensemble especially.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*SYMPHONY IN Bb*



clavichorder said:


> His Symphony in B flat for band is a cool piece, done by Eastman Wind Ensemble especially.


As a band junkie I have several recordings of the _Symphony in Bb_: two LP's and four CD's.

My favorite is the Fennell/Eastman LP. Unfortunantly the it has never been reissued as a CD, but there is a You Tube:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm fond of his works all across the board but have a particular affinity for his chamber and instrumental output, especially the various sonatas for wind instruments which I have on two Arts discs, the string quartets (CPO), the Kammermusik (Decca), the sonatas for solo viola (ASV) and the piano sonatas (Sony).


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

PAUL HINDEMITH CONDUCTING - Concert Music for Stings and Brass Parts One and Two (complete work)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

For an insight into the lighter side of Hindemith, I can recommend the CD "Kontra Wagner" on the _Col Legno_ label. It contains parodies/arrangements of some of Wagner's works. The Hindemith contribution is a piece with the (deliberately?) un-catchy title "Ouvertüre zum _Fliegenden Holländer_, wie sie eine schlechte Kurkapelle morgens um 7 am Brunnen vom Blatt spielt" ("The _Flying Dutchman_ overture, sight-read by a bad town orchestra at 7 in the morning by the fountain"). Seriously funny, it trumps Mozart's _Musical Joke_ by a mile.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Listening to the sonata for clarinet and piano, and liking this very much! Also enjoying the organ concerto.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

I'll second the Symphony for Band and Concert Music for Brass and Strings. The Symphonic Metamorphosen are also a must

I'd say get shiny new American recordings of these - they should have the biggest cleanest playing which is what you want for this stuff


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

A personal favourite is:

Hindemith	Concerto for Violin and Orchestra; Symphonic Metamorphoses on a Theme of Weber; LSO, Abbado, (Oistrakh I think but I haven't written the performer tag on the file so I can't be sure)

Decca London 414 437-1 Recorded 1962 or 3, 1969 but reissued 1985

May I ask, why do you not wish to have recommendations for his String Quartets? Hindemith's cycle is particularly fine, in my opinion.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm just not much of a string quartet listener. I have several recordings by many other composers, but they mostly sit on the shelf. However, I am interested in Hindemith's other chamber works. I just heard his sonata for harp, and sonata for piano 4 hands. Excellent!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've been listening to a lot more Hindemith since I started this thread. Thanks for suggesting the Apex organ CD, and the MD & G chamber music series. This is some great stuff!

Hindemith's prolific writing for chamber music never ceases to amaze me. His piano and organ music is brilliant as well.

It's too bad half of the MD&G series is of of print. I have a great CD on loan from the library featuring the sonatas for harp; two pianos; piano 4 hands; horn and piano.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

My fav Hindemith is the Symphonic Metamorphosis. I have a good recording of it by the San Fransisco Phil. It is a good recording but there is no great recording that I am aware of. My favorite performance of it is a live performance by the Utah Symphony. The program consisted of Strauss Tod und Verklarung, the Symphonic Metamorphosis and a couple other pieces I don't remember. The first movement was great, an announcement of things to come. The second movement became almost a concerto for percussion. One of those times where you really feel the music. Literally. The third movement was heaven and the flautist divine. Then there was the fourth movement. All energy and crackle. Then the horns came in at the end with the second theme. Unglaublich Heroischen! No recording has ever made me feel like that. I doubt it ever will.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Give his Orchestral Works by Blomstedt a look:

http://www.amazon.com/Hindemith-Orchestral-Works-Paul/dp/B0000C6IW2/ref=pd_sim_m_6


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Gould. Hindemith. Sonatas. Game. Over.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^
Yah, those are killer! I bought the 4 CD set recently.


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

I was very impressed by Kammermusik 3 so I'll definitely be getting the whole set - anyone know which is the best of the 3 available? (Decca with Chailly, EMI with Abbado or apex). 
That Gould looks tempting as well.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Garlic said:


> I was very impressed by Kammermusik 3 so I'll definitely be getting the whole set - anyone know which is the best of the 3 available? (Decca with Chailly, EMI with Abbado or apex).
> That Gould looks tempting as well.


Go for Chailly, especially as it includes Kleine Kammermusik for wind quintet, a work which is usually omitted from the cycle despite having an opus no. coupling with Kammermusik no. 1 for chamber orchestra.


----------



## Reinhold (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of Hindemith's symphonies, but his instrumental concertos and sonatas are magnificent, especially his 1939 Horn Sonata, which I have recently performed.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Reinhold said:


> I'm not a big fan of Hindemith's symphonies, but his instrumental concertos and sonatas are magnificent, especially his 1939 Horn Sonata, which I have recently performed.


Did you also try "Harmonie der Welt"?


----------



## isridgewell (Jul 2, 2013)

Hindemith is superb, here are my favorites in no order:

Symphony in Eb - BBC Phil Chandos
Cello Concerto-cpo
Symphony in Bb for band - RNCM Chandos
Metamorphosis on a Theme by Weber - Ormandy on EMI
Sonatas for Brass - Glen Gould edition


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I discovered Hindemith's little known one act opera, Das Nusch-Nuschi on YouTube.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's another impressive work.


----------



## ebullient (Sep 21, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> *Kim Kashkashian*'s recording on ECM New Series of the viola sonatas (solo and with piano - Robert Levin).


At first I read this as Kim Kardashian.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm currently reading a book on 20th century opera, and Hindemith isn't even mentioned. Anyway, Neues vom Tage (News of the Day) sounds absolutely brilliant to my ears.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Kammermusik/Requiem - Shaw/Atlanta SO
Ludis Tonalis - McCabe
Viola sonatas - Kashkashian/Levin
Mathis der Maler - Blomstedt/San Francisco SO


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

When it comes to the _Kammermusik_, I highly recommending Markus Stenz conducting the Ensemble Modern. I have heard Abbado and Chailly, but this comes first for me by quite a distance.


----------



## NovAntiqua (6 mo ago)

Hindemith wrote 4 sonatas for solo viola (the viola was his instrument).
The sonata op.31 no.4 was recorded by Stefano Zanobini on the CD "Musical&Regime 4" -> Musica Regime vol.4


Here the second movement


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I like Hindemith's chamber music from the late romanticism of the _Three Pieces_ for cello and piano op.3 (1918) right up to the Octet for clarinet, bassoon, horn, violin, two violas, cello, and double bass (1958) but I'm especially fond of the series of wind and brass sonatas - a combination of charm, pithiness and economy.

Flute Sonata (1936)
Oboe Sonata (1938)
Bassoon Sonata (1938)
Trumpet Sonata (1939)
Clarinet Sonata (1939)
Horn Sonata (1939)
English Horn Sonata (1941)
Trombone Sonata (1941)
Alto Saxophone Sonata (1943)
Sonata for four horns (1952)
Tuba Sonata (1955)


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm really glad this thread was excavated. There's a lot of Hindemith that I don't know and will now seek out!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

My favorite Hindemith work? _Symphonic Metamorphosis_. 

Fortunately, this piece is often included on discs along with another favorite: "Mathis Der Maler" - Symphonie.

I tend to enjoy many Hindemith works (the Violin Concerto, the Symphony in E-flat...), and yet can pass by many others. 

My Discogs catalog gives me 54 hits for "Hindemith", and that includes the three volumes of cpo's Complete Orchestral Works of Hindemith, a series of 15 CDs. I like the notion that the composer could play practically anything for any instrument he wrote for. That's cool musicianship!

One of my favorite Hindemith discs features music written by another:










That's a Hindemith recording I wouldn't want to be without.


----------



## NovAntiqua (6 mo ago)

Some funny photos of Hindemith (he is not only and not always serious!)
playing with railway modeling













disguised as a clown, at carnival


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

My absolute favorite is Symphony for the Harmony of the World. Many consider it his most difficult, but I find it to be his most enjoyable.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

We Hindemith adherents are obviously a shy bunch, hence the reticence before the thread was reignited. Still, better that than being a full-on fan-boy/girl/whatever of (insert name of composer or perhaps certain singers here...). 😈


----------

